# Transition between colors is not smooth on my laptop.



## shortySX (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello, im using Lenovo IdeaPad Z50-75 Black with 1920x1080 res windows 8, and i've noticed that everywhere, the transition between colors is not smooth. Here is example.

This is part of my background








u can notice it in the top right corner, the colors are really weird and they are not smooth

Can someone help me? thank you very much


----------



## night-fury (Nov 27, 2014)

the image is not posted correctly. Can't see. However, check in device manager, if you have the video/graphics drivers installed properly.

Also check if you have 32 bit color depth selected and not 16bit


----------



## shortySX (Dec 22, 2014)

Drivers seems to be fine and my color depth is 32bit.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi ShortySX, welcome to the TSG Forums 

The attached Screenshot is not visible on the Forum. Can you please redo and attach it again. Make sure that the filetype that you are using for the Screenshot is one of the approved filetypes on this Forum. When you try to attach a file it tells you which filetypes are permissible.

T.


----------



## shortySX (Dec 22, 2014)

http://s10.postimg.org/sa9m5seoo/Untitled.jpg
[img=http://s3.postimg.org/49u3t3c9r/crop.jpg] this is part of my background, the transition between the blue is not smooth... this happens the most when watching movies, and its very annoying


----------



## shortySX (Dec 22, 2014)

please help


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you know how to take a Screenshot and attach to a Post? If not then follow these instructions...

1. Close all Windows on the Desktop
2. Press the Windows Key and PrtSc Key at the same time
3. Look in the Pictures Folder under Screenshots for the screenshot which will be a JPEG file
4. Scroll down the TSG Forum page and find Manage Attachments
5. Click on Manage Attachments > Browse to the Screenshots Folder > Select the Screenshot > Click on Upload

T.


----------



## shortySX (Dec 22, 2014)

this


----------



## shortySX (Dec 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I see nothing wrong with the image you have posted.
Can you tell us what you think is wrong and where?


----------



## teltaru (Dec 25, 2014)

I have the same model and unfortunately the same problem, too. I took a screenshot this morning, in which the issue is more visible.


----------



## shortySX (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes that is exactly the issue. Is there any way of solving it? My friend has the same laptop as I do and he is experiencing it aswell


----------



## night-fury (Nov 27, 2014)

didn't find anythign wrong with shortysx's screenshots !!!!!!

@teltaru: the screenshot is from a movie i guess. is this probem only with movies, other motion media or everywhere where there is a color transition?


----------



## shortySX (Dec 22, 2014)

it's everywhere


----------



## teltaru (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes, it is everywhere. You can see it in the browser, wallpaper, softwares, etc. I've updated my video driver to the most recent one, tried if the problem occurred with another LCD, adjusted every possible colour related settings, no luck. I'm beginning to think it is unlikely to be a software issue. Must be something with the display itself. My question is: is it really a problem or it was designed to be like this? Let's hope not...


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

ShortySX, in your original post you wrote... "....im using Lenovo IdeaPad Z50-75 Black with 1920x1080 res...."

Are you sure that you are using the correct resolution? The Lenovo specification for the Z50-75 gives the resolution as "1366x768". The Lenovo spec for the Z50-70 is 1920x1080. These two models use different screen resolutions.

T.


----------



## teltaru (Dec 25, 2014)

Full HD display is optional with this laptop. We both seem to have the FHD version. As for myself, I tried every possible resolutions and the problem persists.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

There is some good info about the screens on these laptops at this site. See if any of this is helpful.... or not

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-IdeaPad-Z50-75-Notebook-Review-Update.127031.0.html

T.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Spent an hour at my local computer shop over the weekend. Took some time to look very carefully at the Lenovo laptops of which there were a good selection on display. In the Z50-70 and Z50-75 model range they did not have the full HD version on display, only the 1368x768 model. The display on those were as near perfect as you can get - in fact better than more expensive competitors.

Is it likely that the problem that you are experiencing is only visible on the full HD version?

T.


----------

